# 485 subsequent entrant medical followup



## wajid (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all

I am in Aus on graduate visa 485. I applied for my wife and she has all the documents to the relevant case officer about 45 days ago and has done her medical which was sent online to case officer. We contacted him again and he replied that the medical is with commonwealth doctor and they have not finalized it yet. She underwent an independent medical check with all the results clear as we got stressed if there was any problem. But she is healthy. Could someone plz guide me as if it's a normal procedure or anything has gone wrong. Thanks alot


----------

